# Red Hot Basil



## Ellies_mum2 (27 October 2011)

Posting on behalf of a friend who used to own Basil, a 14.1hh Strawberry roan gelding. He had a sarcoid on his chest and a white blaze. Basil was freeze marked on his nearside shoulder but unfortunately my friend Stella cannot remember what the mark was. He was sold from the Kenilworth area approx 14/15 years ago to a Cathy Jones from Kenilworth. He went to the Broomes and competed at Wembley and would be about 22 years old now. He was last heard of as being back in the Kenilworth area 12/13 years ago


Does anyone have any information as to his whereabouts? Stella would just like to know how he is and what he's been doing since she lost contact with his buyer. Any information gratefully received


----------



## joyrider (28 October 2011)

Have had a nose on BSJ horse reg and was a reg JA approx age 23 - doesn't state dec'd which it would if they had that info. Googled name for results and only ones I could find were from Nov 2004 with James Emblen (copy & pasted from H & H)  - CROCKSTEAD EC Halland, E Sussex. 7 November 


Gustavii Stud Starter 1, Red Hot Basil (J Emblen); 2, Mabula Magic (J Emblen); 3, Crème de la Cappuccino (A Cheesman). Jnr British Novice 1, Cappagle Willow (F Atkinson); 2, Shobrookes Amber Lady (D Ward); 3, My Angel (E Rainbow). Crockstead Intermediate 1, Red Hot Basil (J Emblen); 2, Trepartridge Goa Supreme (G Wheeler); 3, Malibu Magic (J Emblen). 
May be worth posting on British Showjumping FB page or one of their area pages as some JA's go on forever! Sorry if this is info you already have!


----------



## Cuffey (28 October 2011)

Well the passport is with British Show Jumping
His number 291019 but not currently registered to compete BS
May be worth asking if they will pass your contact details to current registered owner.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (28 October 2011)

Thanks guys I will pass on the info to my friend. I've also asked for any info on the BSJ facebook page so hopefully that will turn up something too


----------



## cally6008 (28 October 2011)

Ask your friend to give Farmkey a ring, this might only work if your friend registered her details as the owner of Basil though ... ask them to locate her details (owners details) on their system as you've forgot his freezemark number and they should be able to tell you what it was


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (30 October 2011)

Will they still have this on record though as she sold him over 10 years ago


----------



## cally6008 (30 October 2011)

They should do, they had Wiz's and my details on their system from 2000/2001


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (2 November 2011)

Thanks for the help folks  

I have passed all the info onto Stella so will update you if/when we find out anything  

Thanks again


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (20 November 2012)

UPDATE

We finally have an update  Basil is having a well earned retirement and is still with the the Broomes who jumped him all those years ago  Owner has told friend she has tons of photos of him from over the years and next time she is in the area to get in touch and maybe go and see him and see the pics too 

Thank you to everyone that offered advice and info last year. Its nice to know he is happy and well


----------



## Queenbee (20 November 2012)

Ellies_mum2 said:



			UPDATE

We finally have an update  Basil is having a well earned retirement and is still with the the Broomes who jumped him all those years ago  Owner has told friend she has tons of photos of him from over the years and next time she is in the area to get in touch and maybe go and see him and see the pics too 

Thank you to everyone that offered advice and info last year. Its nice to know he is happy and well 

Click to expand...

Thats lovely, glad you managed to track him down


----------

